# Monitorização da Qualidade do Ar



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2017 às 12:13)

*Portugal teve um dos episódios mais graves de poluição do ar*
22 out 2017 10:18

Portugal registou um dos episódios mais graves de poluição do ar de 6 a 17 de outubro, conjugando meteorologia, partículas do norte de África e incêndios, com ultrapassagens dos limites em várias regiões, segundo o especialista Francisco Ferreira.

"Este, ao nível de Portugal, é capaz de ter sido um dos episódios mais graves em termos de poluição, envolvendo diferentes poluentes e diferentes causas", disse hoje à agência Lusa Francisco Ferreira do Centro de Investigação em Ambiente e Sustentabilidade (CENSE) da FCT-NOVA (Faculdade de Ciências e Tecnologia da Universidade Nova).

No verão, é normal assistir-se a ultrapassagens do limiar de informação do ozono e ter concentrações elevadas de partículas vindas do norte de África.

Mas "haver ultrapassagens do dióxido de azoto, algumas ultrapassagens do limiar de informação do ozono e concentrações de partículas elevadíssimas, por razões naturais e por razões que legalmente não são consideradas naturais - os incêndios -, foi um caso, não direi único, mas extremamente improvável e grave para a saúde pública e para o ambiente", resumiu o especialista em qualidade do ar e também líder da associação ambientalista Zero.

Francisco Ferreira falou de uma semana "muito complicada do ponto de vista meteorológico", com vento fraco, influência de partículas vindas do norte de África, temperaturas muito elevadas e "a altura da camada de mistura" relativamente reduzida em algumas zonas, impedindo a mistura de poluentes.

Por isso, o investigador do CENSE salienta que os problemas já eram graves antes dos incêndios, principalmente na zona de Lisboa, e em poucos dias foi ultrapassado o limite de horas permitido pela legislação no que respeita ao dióxido de azoto.

Foram também registadas em algumas zonas do país, devido à elevada temperatura, ultrapassagens do ozono, algumas delas em horas "muito pouco prováveis, como foi o caso da zona de Sintra", Mem Martins, que aconteceu durante a noite.

Entretanto, surgem os incêndios principalmente a 15 de outubro, que provocaram mais de 40 mortos e destruíram vastas áreas de floresta, casas e unidades industriais, levando a que, em determinadas zonas do país, fossem atingidas "médias praticamente recorde" de poluentes ao longo do dia.


Francisco Ferreira exemplifica com as concentrações de mais de 200 microgramas por metro cúbico de média diária quando o valor limite é 50, situação que se "nota muito bem de domingo para segunda" (de 15 para 16 de outubro).

No dia 16 de outubro, a região centro atingiu o nível 'mau', o pior do índice de qualidade do ar, devido aos incêndios, e registou-se uma ultrapassagem ao limite diário de partículas em todo o país.

O ar cheio de fumo acabou por ser transportado para o norte de Espanha e até Inglaterra, devido ao furacão Ophelia.

Antes, dia 10 de outubro, foram sete as ultrapassagens verificadas - de ozono, de dióxido de azoto, enquanto as partículas estavam elevadas em todo o país, mesmo em áreas mais distantes, como Fundão.

Francisco Ferreira insistiu que, no caso dos incêndios, com zonas "fortemente afetadas com concentrações absolutamente brutais, com consequências para as pessoas mais debilitadas, crianças, idosos", e das partículas do norte de África, não é possível tomar medidas preventivas.

Mas, acrescentou, quando se trata do dióxido de azoto, "temos a obrigação de tomar medidas" e Bruxelas, Paris, Madrid ou Londres têm planos ativados e medidas implementadas para impedir essas ultrapassagens.

Em Lisboa isso não acontece, e nos vários dias com a mesma situação meteorológica de ultrapassagens ao final da tarde, em zonas de maior tráfego, "limitamo-nos a um aviso da Direção-Geral de Saúde e não a tomar medidas de forte redução de tráfego e permitir uma utilização mais facilitada dos transportes públicos", defendeu.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/portugal-teve-um-dos-episodios-mais-graves-de-poluicao-do-ar


----------



## Pek (8 Abr 2019 às 09:04)

Emissões de dióxido de nitrogénio na Europa a partir das informações do satélite Sentinel 5P:


----------



## rokleon (11 Jun 2019 às 20:36)

Enorme "evereste" de lixo em Nova Deli, India. Há-de ultrapassar a altura do Taj Mahal (73 m) para o ano. Sérios problemas desta falta de gestão das autoridades são esperados, como mortes ou doenças por elevada poluição do ar. 


Eis, já agora, uma lista das cidades mais poluídas do mundo, onde as primeiras são indianas. Isso já diz muito...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_most-polluted_cities_by_particulate_matter_concentration


----------



## Toby (7 Dez 2019 às 07:51)

Bom dia,

Um exemplo da relação tempo/qualidade do ar.


----------



## Toby (1 Jan 2020 às 20:00)

Ola,

O 6º sensor português para a região de Murtosa estará online dentro de alguns dias.
Caixa e processador de origem portuguesa.
Se você estiver interessado em uma workshop, nós podemos organizá-la.
Para os amadores:: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/autocolante-disponivel.10200/

http://www.qualidadedoar.pt/aqimapa.html
https://deutschland.maps.luftdaten.info/#7/40.309/-6.169


----------



## Toby (1 Jan 2020 às 20:21)

Software en portugués (probablemente con errores)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jan 2020 às 20:34)

Toby disse:


> Software en portugués (probablemente con errores)


Por que razão estás a escrever em espanhol?


----------



## Toby (1 Jan 2020 às 20:39)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Por que razão estás a escrever em espanhol?



Assim, sei que estou a ser lido...


----------



## Toby (6 Jan 2020 às 18:56)

Boa noite,

A comunidade é muito dinâmica (eu amo quando ela se move).
Uma versão diferente do mapa: http://sourisr.kapsi.fi/luftdaten/luftdate_vis/













*demo.mp4*


----------



## Toby (6 Jan 2020 às 20:54)

Um bom exemplo da utilidade da medição localizada. 06/01/2020 20h40


----------



## Toby (30 Jan 2020 às 07:51)

Bom dia,

6º sensor AQI em Portugal: Lisboa perto de Sete Rios.
https://deutschland.maps.sensor.community/#14/38.7436/-9.1462


----------



## Toby (18 Fev 2020 às 05:59)

Bom dia,

A rede cresce 







https://impressao3dportugal.pt/qualidade-do-ar-ciencias-cidadas-portugal/


----------



## Toby (16 Jun 2020 às 19:49)

Boa noite,

O meu equipamento AQI 100% autónomo


----------



## camrov8 (16 Jun 2020 às 21:26)

boas já andava-mos a perguntar por onde andavas


----------



## Toby (17 Jun 2020 às 07:09)

camrov8 disse:


> boas já andava-mos a perguntar por onde andavas



em hibernação nas zonas rurais belgas, infelizmente para si, terá de me aturar de novo.


----------



## Toby (23 Jun 2020 às 06:15)

Bom dia,

Provavelmente uma consequência da ausência de vento, um nevoeiro bastante importante, 17°/96%HUM.


----------



## Toby (23 Mar 2021 às 09:06)

A situação do AQI esta manhã


----------



## Toby (11 Abr 2021 às 15:19)

Boa tarde,

Aqui está um desenvolvimento significativo, há 16 detectores disponíveis.
https://portugal.aqi.eco/en
https://portugal.aqi.eco/en/all/3744
Espero poder acrescentar as estações APA.


----------



## Toby (13 Abr 2021 às 19:36)

https://portugal.aqi.eco/en/all/3744


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Abr 2021 às 21:05)

Toby disse:


> https://portugal.aqi.eco/en/all/3744


Os valores de Corroios são um erro, certo?!


----------



## Toby (15 Abr 2021 às 16:17)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Os valores de Corroios são um erro, certo?!



Ele terminou o seu charuto de Havana esta manhã.  

https://portugal.aqi.eco/en/012#


----------



## Toby (18 Abr 2021 às 20:51)

Boa noite,

23 sensores em Portugal Continental e nas ilhas.
Várias escolas estão a participar no projecto!

https://portugal.aqi.eco/en


----------



## Toby (22 Abr 2021 às 05:41)

Sensores públicos (APA) e privados (Sensor Community)

https://public.opendatasoft.com/map/embed/aqi_portugal/?&static=false&scrollWheelZoom=false


----------



## Toby (23 Mai 2021 às 05:55)

Bom dia,

A rede está a crescer, *33 sensores*!
Pequena sombra na imagem, alguns sensores não estão em linha H24.
Para além da utilidade de estudar a poluição, esta modesta ferramenta é útil para a economia turística portuguesa. Precisa disso!
Assim, para ser amplamente distribuído (também a administrações, organizações, ...).


----------

